# ME or MBA



## jroyce (Jul 2, 2007)

So I was approached by my boss and the owner of the company today and after I told them that I didn't quite make the grade on the April 07 PE exam, they asked me if i would be inclined to going back to school after I pass the PE exam in October (hopefully). The owner of the company would like me to go back and get a masters degree. Currently I have a BS in mechanical engineering.

So I was trying to get opinions on which degree is more beneficial - a masters in engineering or a masters in business? I would probably get the the master in civil engineering but not sure if I would specialize more then that. Anyway what's everyones take on the masters degree. Is it even worth going back to school and getting? I'm not really thinking about the degree as it would apply to my current job but more for the future and which one would hold out more opportunities for me in the open market.


----------



## megoo98 (Jul 2, 2007)

hmm, i've heard MBAs are better in the long run than MEs. but i think it also depends on your field and career path (ex: management vs research/design)


----------



## Eckybay (Jul 2, 2007)

I've thought about going back for an MBA at some point in time. But like was already mentioned, it depends on what you want to do in the future.


----------



## jroyce (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats kinda what I thought. I don't plan on going into the whole research and developement field but you never know. I still have about 40 years of working left until I hit retirement age so who knows what all will happen in that amount of time. I guess to sum it all up I would like to go into consulting at some time and hopefully my own company (maybe) but that also is its own hassle. I don't foresee research though. If it helps... Career aspirations are a little murky right now.


----------



## ktulu (Jul 2, 2007)

What you can do is take business classes while getting your Master's degree. You may end up with a Minor in Business...and have some business exposure.

As for the Master's degree, if research is anywhere in the future, I would opt for the Master of Science over the Master of Civil Engineering, etc. The thesis option is viewed as the better way to go if you want to go into some sort of research.

Good luck,

ktulu


----------



## dkent (Jul 2, 2007)

Are they offering to pay for it? ...go for the MBA, unless you don't want to go into management. I'd give my left arm to have my employer pay for my MBA. My current employer (Fed. Gov.) won't support an MBA, so I've looked at specialty engineering degrees (like Environmental Restoration, etc.), but I keep coming back to the MBA. Don't pigeon hole yourself.

D


----------



## jroyce (Jul 2, 2007)

dkent said:


> Are they offering to pay for it? ...go for the MBA, unless you don't want to go into management. I'd give my left arm to have my employer pay for my MBA. My current employer (Fed. Gov.) won't support an MBA, so I've looked at specialty engineering degrees (like Environmental Restoration, etc.), but I keep coming back to the MBA. Don't pigeon hole yourself.
> D



They will pay for 90% of any degree barring that you get a B average and that you can make it apply to the field. They said they would pay for either degree. since I work for a testing/engineering facility they more or less like the idea of marketability of the company. More of the "Choose my company because we have 13 PE's and out of those PE's 10 have Masters degree in one field or another." That is what they are looking for in the education. They want me to go run a satelite lab in FL so it would more or less be the selling point for that lab. I was more looking for which would be better for me in th elong run.

ktulu: I like that idea. Do companies look at your minors though? and the Master of science degree: is that primarily for a research job or would it apply in other fields?


----------



## dkent (Jul 2, 2007)

Where do you live? Does your company need a civil engineer? ....seriously!

D



jroyce said:


> They will pay for 90% of any degree barring that you get a B average and that you can make it apply to the field. They said they would pay for either degree. since I work for a testing/engineering facility they more or less like the idea of marketability of the company. More of the "Choose my company because we have 13 PE's and out of those PE's 10 have Masters degree in one field or another." That is what they are looking for in the education. They want me to go run a satelite lab in FL so it would more or less be the selling point for that lab. I was more looking for which would be better for me in th elong run.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a Masters in Engineering. I think an MBA would have been more marketable.


----------



## ktulu (Jul 2, 2007)

I do not have a minor in business; I did get a Master of Science last year, though. I was employed at a research facility while in grad school; that's why I went the thesis option. It shows that you can handle the load of doing research, then putting it down on paper...and I thought I was going to stay there a while (now I work for a small consulting firm, but still do a bit of research)

A college professor, however, said that if you were going out to the private sector, then a Master in Civil would suffice...

But the business classes you take will only help your understanding if you find yourself in a management situation. Plus, you would be that far along if you were to go back for the MBA...


----------



## jroyce (Jul 2, 2007)

dkent said:


> Where do you live? Does your company need a civil engineer? ....seriously!
> D



The main lab is in York, PA and satelite labs are in CA, WI, MN, TX, FL, (Pittsburgh) PA and WA. I don't know if they are lookign for any engineers at this time but I know they are usually keeping an open mind and if they like what you have to offer they will make a position that they could use you in. Where are you from?


----------



## dkent (Jul 2, 2007)

St. Louis.



jroyce said:


> The main lab is in York, PA and satelite labs are in CA, WI, MN, TX, FL, (Pittsburgh) PA and WA. I don't know if they are lookign for any engineers at this time but I know they are usually keeping an open mind and if they like what you have to offer they will make a position that they could use you in. Where are you from?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2007)

I think it’s probably different for each discipline.

A structures person might generally prefer a MCE over an MBA I would think.

I decided to get an MBA (finished it in 2004) the main reason I got the MBA was to possibly get out of engineering, but that didn’t ever happen so I wont tell that story.

But looking ahead, I think the MBA will pay for itself, and no my employer didn’t reimburse me for mine, but one day when I want to go for an office manger position, or department head of a large transportation firm I think it will be very handy.

Some of the classes were really tough, international finance was about as hard as they come , the marketing classes gave some really good templates for putting proposals together.

All in all I found it sort of eye opening compared to engineering. You also do a ton of public speaking, group projects, etc.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with what's already been said: get the MSxE (fill in the x with M or C or whatever) if you want to stay in engineering, but go with the MBA if you have aspirations for management. The MBA may also come in handy if you do actually start you own consulting firm.

I got an MSEE and have absolutely no management aspirations. In the short run I don't think the degree helped all that much, but in the long term it will help in achieving the higher technical positions (ultimate goal: Principal Engineer).

On the flip side of the coin, however, at least at my company I think the MS is more versitile. There are some people in management with an MBA and some with an MS (and some with neither), but they require an MS for the high-level technical positions (which are equivalent to low-mid management).


----------



## brengr (Jul 10, 2007)

:reading:

Don't miss the opportunity!!!. MBA might give you more offers. It depends on your plans for the future and aptitude to plow further into Engineering. Masters may not give you a greater edge than a B.S. unless the company's policy demands that. Usually companies may think -- if a BS could do what a MS could, hire a BS as it could be cheaper.

Another question:

What is the value of Online MBA or MS from some reputed Universities?.


----------



## ColoradoME (Jul 10, 2007)

brengr said:


> :reading: Don't miss the opportunity!!!. MBA might give you more offers. It depends on your plans for the future and aptitude to plow further into Engineering. Masters may not give you a greater edge than a B.S. unless the company's policy demands that. Usually companies may think -- if a BS could do what a MS could, hire a BS as it could be cheaper.
> 
> Another question:
> 
> What is the value of Online MBA or MS from some reputed Universities?.


This is really kind of a tough question. I have a BS in Aero and a MSME. Part of the reason I went back for the Master's in Mechanical was I felt I was a little pigeonholed having an undergrad degree in Aerospace engineering even though it is pretty close to Mechanical.

I had always thought I pretty much threw that $30-40k away getting the MSME until my company closed down and I had to change fields (manufacturing to energy industry). I'm pretty sure that I would not have been hired without that MSME even though I had a ton of experience in a management position running a 10 person engineering department at my previous job. So I finally feel that it paid off. Having said that, I've seriously thought about getting an MBA as well. I kind of think that's getting a little carried away with the number of degrees (I also have a BA as part of a 3-2 engineering program) so I took the cheaper route and got my PE instead. B)

I do still feel there is a lot of value in an MBA for engineers and would encourage you to get which ever one fits best for you. My personal opinion is the MBA would be a lot easier though!


----------



## grover (Jul 11, 2007)

dkent said:


> Are they offering to pay for it? ...go for the MBA, unless you don't want to go into management. I'd give my left arm to have my employer pay for my MBA. My current employer (Fed. Gov.) won't support an MBA, so I've looked at specialty engineering degrees (like Environmental Restoration, etc.), but I keep coming back to the MBA. Don't pigeon hole yourself.
> D


A lot of it is your specific command; they may or may not pay for the whole MBA depending on the training budget, but you can usually get your boss to pay for some of the classes. And there are certain programs where they'll pay for an MBA. I forget the name, but I know DoD has a program open to GS-13 and above designed entirely to develop SES candidates which sponsors an MBA, classes at the war college and some other good stuff. Not to mention puts you on the fast track for promotion to GS-14/15.
But lets face it- GS-14+ isn't going to be doing a lick of engineering work, that's a management position plain and simple, even for engineering organizations. I'm torn... I'm ambitious and want a promotion, but I don't want to do that type of work! Not that I'm doing much engineering as it is, but eh.

Either way, I see a PE with an MBA to be *extremely* marketable to engineering companies.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2007)

dont know if I would say "alot easier" unless you have an international finance class.

Things about an MBA that dont work well for prototypical engineers is there is lots of public speaking and group projects.

Whenever I was hiring people, I would take someone with 1 year of work experience/ no masters over 0 years work experience &amp; a masters in there field any day of the week though. (civil)


----------



## NCcarguy (Jul 11, 2007)

I've been in this business for 25 years!!!! I can't think of a SINGLE example where someone with an MS in Engineering had an advantage over someone with a BS, But I do know several that advanced because of having an MBA. Are you going to learn something while getting the MS that will put you ahead of your peers???? Maybe, I honestly don't know?? but will having an MBA seperate you from the crowd? probably!

BTW....I'm not flaming those of you that do have a Master's degree, just stating my observation.


----------



## ktulu (Jul 11, 2007)

Shit, I'll be totally honest. The only reason I have a Master's degree is because it was free. I was working full-time for Auburn University, and they offer tuition waivers for up to 5 hours a semester. It took a little longer than a typical graduate student, but I have it; it will not hurt me one bit...and was exposed to more material than an undergrad.

Any other situation, and I would never had gone back.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 11, 2007)

ktulu said:


> Shit, I'll be totally honest. The only reason I have a Master's degree is because it was free. I was working full-time for Auburn University, and they offer tuition waivers for up to 5 hours a semester. It took a little longer than a typical graduate student, but I have it; it will not hurt me one bit...and was exposed to more material than an undergrad.
> Any other situation, and I would never had gone back.


I'm in the same boat. I have an MBA, but only because my former company paid for all of it. I can't say its ever done anything for me, but it may in the future. But if it wasn't free, I would have never done it.


----------



## Bman (Jul 11, 2007)

I am currently getting my MS in Project Management from Boston University. The degree is online so I can take my classes and still work full time. I looked into getting my Masters in Mechanical Engineering, but I would have to spend at least one to two semesters at a university which wasn't an option for me as I travel quite a bit at times for work and couldn't afford to just take a year off of work. I just passed the FE and by the time I get my degree I will be eligible for the PE, so it fit into my schedule pretty nicely. The degree will also prepare me to become PMP certified. My work will pay for about half of the cost of the degree all in all, so I felt it was worth it. I agree though that I don't think it will do much for my current job, but if I ever have to look for another job I think it will certainly give me an edge.


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jul 11, 2007)

I agree with some of the posts earlier that it really depends on what path you want your career to move to. I already have an MS in Environmental Engineering and will go for MBA some time in the future, but only when I know I am ready to put it to use. My previous supervisor got his EMBA from Duke, but has not done anything with it for the last couple of years, considering that he spent well over $60K of his own money to do it. IMO, if I am going to plunk down that kinda money, I'd rather get something in return.


----------



## benbo (Jul 11, 2007)

IMO MBAs are only really useful if you have a specific reason to get it at your job, or if you get it from a top school.

I got an MS in Information Systems, which is sort of a cross between an MBA and a computer science degree. We learned marketing, finance, accounting, blah blah blah, along with some computer programming and systems analysis. They also offered MBA with an emphasis in Information Systems. Stupidly, my emphasis was ecommerce (I got it during the dot com boom).

I doubt it will be useful career wise, but surprisingly enough I learned something in it that I use everyday at work. We learned SQL Server, ASP, and java which I use in my current job for web enabled database linked programs. And it was sort of dumbed down - real practical as opposed to super technical. So if you think you might find this useful, look into MSIS. Of course, you can also teach this to yourself or learn it in CS, I just wanted the easy way out.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 11, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> I've been in this business for 25 years!!!! I can't think of a SINGLE example where someone with an MS in Engineering had an advantage over someone with a BS, But I do know several that advanced because of having an MBA. Are you going to learn something while getting the MS that will put you ahead of your peers???? Maybe, I honestly don't know?? but will having an MBA seperate you from the crowd? probably!
> BTW....I'm not flaming those of you that do have a Master's degree, just stating my observation.


:bio: (j/k)

I have an MSEE. Does this give me an advantage in my day-to-day work? No, not really. In my case the main advantage is I've had a lot more coursework in my particular field (power) to draw on. So I'm already familiar with certain topics when the come up, which saves time in having to learn them. These are topics that someone with a BS certainly can learn on-the-job, but since I've already learned them I save the company the time and effort to teach me. So I believe this gave me an advantage in the first several years, but I believe that advantage is wiped out over time, as those with a BS gain experience.

I think another issue here is motivation. An engaged, motivated employee with a BS is a much better employee than an unmotivated one (with or without an MS). But I think the act itself of earning an MS shows motivation as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> In my case the main advantage is I've had a lot more coursework in my particular field (power) to draw on.


That sounds like a POWERful combination !! :laugh:

JR


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 13, 2007)

jroyce said:


> So I was approached by my boss and the owner of the company today and after I told them that I didn't quite make the grade on the April 07 PE exam, they asked me if i would be inclined to going back to school after I pass the PE exam in October (hopefully). The owner of the company would like me to go back and get a masters degree. Currently I have a BS in mechanical engineering.
> So I was trying to get opinions on which degree is more beneficial - a masters in engineering or a masters in business? I would probably get the the master in civil engineering but not sure if I would specialize more then that. Anyway what's everyones take on the masters degree. Is it even worth going back to school and getting? I'm not really thinking about the degree as it would apply to my current job but more for the future and which one would hold out more opportunities for me in the open market.



Maybe you should consider a Masters in Engineering Management. I see you're going to manage an office in Florida. When I graduated from FSU, they had a weeknight MEM program. And the state university system in Florida was big into distance education so you may be able to do an MEM from home or through another state university in Florida.

By the way, I debated the ME versus the MBA a couple years ago. I decided on none of the above but I would have done the MBA. I have worked 13 years for 6 consultants and one governmental entity and I have never known anybody who benefited from an ME. But all the MBAs advanced to some sort of management position.

I also considered a Masters in Public Administration because of convenient weekend scheduling and the fact that my government employer would have paid more of it. However, I was worried that the value of an MPA would be GREATLY reduced in private employment. Whereas the MBA seems to be accepted in both government and the “real world.”


----------



## mech engineer (Jul 14, 2007)

ALBin517 said:


> Maybe you should consider a Masters in Engineering Management. I see you're going to manage an office in Florida. When I graduated from FSU, they had a weeknight MEM program. And the state university system in Florida was big into distance education so you may be able to do an MEM from home or through another state university in Florida.
> By the way, I debated the ME versus the MBA a couple years ago. I decided on none of the above but I would have done the MBA. I have worked 13 years for 6 consultants and one governmental entity and I have never known anybody who benefited from an ME. But all the MBAs advanced to some sort of management position.
> 
> I also considered a Masters in Public Administration because of convenient weekend scheduling and the fact that my government employer would have paid more of it. However, I was worried that the value of an MPA would be GREATLY reduced in private employment. Whereas the MBA seems to be accepted in both government and the “real world.”


Guys, a lot of things depend on what you want to make of your life. Let's say I am pretty good as a production or procurement manager, and my company makes a ton of money of my being in the office by the CEO. BUT, I feel I am an engineer, a DESIGNER, and I feel bored and deserted by the commercial paperwork, without actual design and production. I WANT TO BUILD MACHINES

Therefore, I earned MS in ME Design with straight "A's". Regardless of the fact that I could (probably) make more money with MBA, I still want to be a PE, a designer - I feel complete like this, it is my dream come true.

By the way MS in ME from a good school plus a PE license seems a pretty good combination anyway, I do not think MBA would make one much richer.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am going the combination route with an MSETM degree. MSETM

It covers MBA material, Engineering Management and project management, teams and team leading, leading technology, and electives that you want to cover in your area. It helps to know the business side of engineering, and understanding how to make processes better from an engineer's standpoint.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 16, 2007)

mech engineer said:


> BUT, I feel I am an engineer, a DESIGNER, and I feel bored and deserted by the commercial paperwork, without actual design and production. I WANT TO BUILD MACHINES


I would certainly agree. From what I've seen, MBAs spend less time with draftsmen and more time with accountants.

Some guys like that, though. Some engineers get through a bachelor's program and are very interested in the personnel and client relations side of engineering. Those guys might get more out of the MBA than the ME.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 13, 2007)

Slugger926 said:


> I am going the combination route with an MSETM degree. MSETM
> It covers MBA material, Engineering Management and project management, teams and team leading, leading technology, and electives that you want to cover in your area.



The more I look at the MSETM program, the more I like it. Compared to Master of Administration degrees, it seems much more flexible and more aimed toward engineers.

Not to mention, MSETM is 32 semester hours whereas MBAs can be 60.

MSETM also compares well to similar online degrees. For example, I live in Michigan so I looked at Eastern Michigan University's MS Engineering Management program. EMU requires six semester hours of manufacturing. As a civil engineer, I don't want to learn that much about manufacturing.


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Dec 13, 2007)

I earned a Masters in Civil from Virginia Tech and if you can find someone with the research that will directly apply to the field you work in I think you should consider it over the MBA, a professor told me that " The Bachelors puts the spear in your hand, the masters sharpens it and the research show you how to throw it."


----------



## csb (Dec 13, 2007)

I graduate officially from my MBA program next Friday. It was a lot of work and missed weekends, but so was studying for the PE. It's helped me in my job and it was a fun break from engineering.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Dec 13, 2007)

Next January 2008 I will be taken my first class of the Master in Mechanical Engineering. I really don't like business administration or the so called "MBA". I think this is mainly for Industrial Engineers. In the case of Mech. Eng., we used to work with high level of mathematical and physical procedures to determine the behavior of certain systems. An MBA is out of our nature and out of our "scope of work".


----------

